# Tripower Install



## DanMinninger (May 24, 2017)

I'm new to the forum. I have a 66 GTO hardtop. I am in the process of converting the 389 back to the original Tripower. I am looking for some installation instructions. I'm smart enough to know what goes where, just mailnly looking for tips and tricks when swapping the old intake manifold for the new tripower. I sure would hate to get into the project to find out I should have done something first along the way. Thanks.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I've had my tri power for 8 years. I know the HEI distributor won't fit. I put the petronix flame thrower system on it to get rid of the points. I've had no trouble at all. You will probably want mechanical throttle linkage instead of instead of the vacuum. I mounted my fuel filter back by the fuel tank. Not much room up front.


----------



## DanMinninger (May 24, 2017)

Thanks. Exactly the kind of advice I was looking for.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Running stock points in both of my GTO's, as I have for over 30 years, with no issues whatsoever. That said, when you are installing the intake, put a small amount of sealer on the O ring at the front of the intake where it hits the timing cover, and torque the thin long bolt between the timing cover and the intake first. Use anti-sieze on the bolt and do NOT over tighten it. Then bolt down the intake in the normal cross pattern, going in stages to pull it down evenly. No sealer is used on the intake gaskets. Make sure you have the special elongated washer that goes under the special timing cover to intake bolt. If missing, the vendors have it, I believe. Good luck.


----------



## DanMinninger (May 24, 2017)

Very helpful info. When I removed the 4 barrel manifold there was no o-ring where the water pump meets the intake. Whoever worked on it before had just used permatex or something. I have it all cleaned up and ready for the install but I am having trouble finding a replacement o-ring. Does anyone have a part number for it?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

DanMinninger said:


> Very helpful info. When I removed the 4 barrel manifold there was no o-ring where the water pump meets the intake. Whoever worked on it before had just used permatex or something. I have it all cleaned up and ready for the install but I am having trouble finding a replacement o-ring. Does anyone have a part number for it?


The round rubber should come with the intake gaskets.
If not BOP Engineering carries them.
I use Ultra Blue on the rubber ring and a *thin* coat on both sides of the intake gasket on the water ports only.
Start all of your intake bolts first before tightening the long bolt that pulls it forward, 12 ft. lbs on this bolt. 
I use the x pattern on the 4 bolts on the water port then the same pattern on the rest.
Go in 1/3 increments on all of these bolts.


----------



## DanMinninger (May 24, 2017)

Thank you sir. I haven't opened the intake gaskets yet. Guess I should check the box first.


----------



## DanMinninger (May 24, 2017)

*Update*

Just about finished with the install. Put the new water pump on today.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

*gasket?*

I’ve been doing some research on the very same thing you just finished. Did you use the Fel-Pro gasket or some other brand. Specific part number would be helpful thank you. Research the Fel-Pro 1233 gasket and people have told me that even though they come with the washer you’re speaking of and the block off plates it probably is the wrong gasket for stock heads. I would like to have something with block off plates or make my own.


----------



## 1964oldgoat (Aug 7, 2020)

DanMinninger said:


> *Update*
> 
> Just about finished with the install. Put the new water pump on today.


Looks awesome! I’m getting ready to do the same on my ‘64 so this thread was VERY useful!


----------

